# Vokera Mynute 16e Boiler - radiators won't heat up!



## CMCR (11 Oct 2010)

Hello all, 

A quick question regarding a Vokera Mynute 16e Boiler. We recently moved into our new (rented) home and had our home gas boiler serviced.   On the day it was serviced, the radiators came on - but since then, while the boiler comes on (including on the timer and the water heats up) our radiators are cold.  The radiators are full of water, circulation boiler seems to be working, but there is no hot water flowing through the radiators.  

Does anyone have any idea what the problem might be? We've checked the service manual- to no avail! I'm sure this might be a simple problem - so apologies in advance if this is a silly question. 

Any advice appreciated. 

CMCR.


----------



## niceoneted (12 Oct 2010)

I am hoping that it was the landlord that arranged and paid for the service of the boiler. 
I would inform the landlord straight away of the problems you are having as it's his responsibility to ensure it is working correctly.


----------



## CMCR (12 Oct 2010)

Thanks for that. 

Yes, it was the landlord who organised and paid for the boiler service and the person who carried out the service was qualified.  We'll get them out again. 

Thanks again.


----------



## breener (12 Oct 2010)

Ya might try the hotpress for the motorised valves to make sure they all  light up? (we have 3 in hotpress).  Turn ur downstairs/upstairs heating  up to full and check that all the lights on the valves are on. 
Other could be ur timer being broken..
Im not in the business but these are things which caused our 16e not working


----------



## DGOBS (12 Oct 2010)

Hiya, look around for the room stat and make sure it's turned up and see what happens, if it doesnt help it does sound like a mv in hotpress has failed


----------

